# Fish choice for an iwagumi



## Mark Evans (19 Sep 2010)

Any thoughts what I could put in here?


----------



## Tom (19 Sep 2010)

Glass Cats? They might want more shade and cover though


----------



## chrisfraser05 (19 Sep 2010)

aparently glass cats are awesome in large numbers.

I plan to get more to add to my 2 once I have the 300lt up and running.

Lovely fish


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Sep 2010)

interesting looking fish indeed. Would they suit though?


----------



## jay (19 Sep 2010)

Rummynose, rummynose, more rummynose, for those rummynose tetras that you should put in there. 

Looking nice a full already Mark. Good planting.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Sep 2010)

jay said:
			
		

> Rummynose, rummynose, more rummynose, for those rummynose tetras that you should put in there.



I must admit, I'm going down the road of ...tetras also.   

After owning platinum tetras, I was thinking those.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (19 Sep 2010)

If you want a centre piece fish you could try a male betta or a pair of Rams.


----------



## samc (19 Sep 2010)

i love penguin tetras. they shoal excellent and look amazing when they all face the same way


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Sep 2010)

Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> or a pair of Rams.



now a shoal of those would be amazing. I love them, but I do feel that maybe a tighter shoaling fish would be needed.



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i love penguin tetras



another great fish, and under used. Amano uses them frequently


----------



## jay (19 Sep 2010)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> After owning platinum tetras, I was thinking those.



I've got them with green neons at the moment. Really purdy fish, always shoaling.


----------



## amy4342 (19 Sep 2010)

I'd say Ember tetras would look really good due to their colour and size, but maybe a bit too colourful-too eye catching which I think might detract from the scape. Vietnamese Cardinals would look stunning I think but they tend to stick the to upper levels. I always think Diamond Tetras are underated-the colours on them are stunning when theyre older, but they tend to be quite dull when they're young and overpriced when they're bigger with good colouring


----------



## Graeme Edwards (19 Sep 2010)

Emerald eye Rasbora, they shoal like no other. Though make sure you put a lid, they do like to jump.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Sep 2010)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Emerald eye Rasbora, they shoal like no other. Though make sure you put a lid, they do like to jump.



I'd be right in saying, you had these in your last huge cube? nice fish also!

 but would they suit a scape with pretty big stones. Maybe the fish ought to be relative to the size of the stones? 

lemon tetra size or a bit bigger?

I'm green when it comes to fish


----------



## Graeme Edwards (19 Sep 2010)

I think with enough, they would be amazing. Have you ever seen sardine balls in wildlife documentary's? Well, they shoal as tight as that. And yes, I used a 500 strong shoal in there. 

Your scape is long and shallow? Then you should match that with the fish. Rummy nose are ideal, though not tight a shoaler, they have the red to catch the eye. 
Tetra's dont suet Iwagumis in my mind, they are to relaxed and drift apart, only coming together when startled. Rasbora as always on the edge, so stick together.

What about half beaks, now they would be cool. Odd, but cool.


----------



## Tom (19 Sep 2010)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Emerald eye Rasbora, they shoal like no other. Though make sure you put a lid, they do like to jump.



I had these in "At Forest's Gate", and I can second that - they do jump! Didn't shoal so well for me, but it was very densely planted

Tom


----------



## Graeme Edwards (19 Sep 2010)

They need space to swim, and when they get it, vrooom and double vrooooom.  8) 

If this was a big tank, I think a shoal of Flying foxes would look amazing, I love those fish, even when they get big. Stunners.


----------



## jay (19 Sep 2010)

I love the idea of a Shoal of Siamese algae eaters. Need a good amount to stop any aggression, but you have the space. Any sort of torpedo shape fish will work well here.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Sep 2010)

How about some _Rasbora daniconius_?

We used these in a 120cm iwagumi I set up for Jeremy Gay/PFK a few years ago.  There a good size and shoal brilliantly.  Not too common either, so you may have to get your shop to order them in especially.





FYI note the two main stones here; they're now in my latest Project Scree Iwagumi, but postioned differently (less phallic-like)...


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Sep 2010)

Hard to tell from the photo George, but they look similar to penguin tetras. Are they?


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Sep 2010)

Actually, the more I look at my set up with a black background, uber clear water, brilliant greens, the more I reckon penguin tetras would look stunning against the black, upper space of the tank.


----------



## samc (20 Sep 2010)

they are great mate. i am going to use them in my next setup for sure.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Sep 2010)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Hard to tell from the photo George, but they look similar to penguin tetras. Are they?


Similar colouration but these are Rasboras are larger, horizontally, and shoal real tight.

Penguin tetras are very nice; another underrated fish.  Their swimming position makes an interesting and refreshing change to the cliche Iwagumi fish, but IMHO aesthetically suit a taller aspect ratio aquarium due to their diagonal swimming position.  However, I have no doubt they'd still look very cool in your lovely aquarium.


----------

